# Voss Kveik



## Ian176 (9/7/18)

Anyone used this yeast, having one tonight a simple ale with low ibus to see what the yeast has to offer. Fermented this at 30 plus degrees


----------



## brewgasm (10/7/18)

That looks nice, what style of beer would you use that for?


----------



## Roosterboy (10/7/18)

Any fruit or spice flavours etc...?


----------



## Ian176 (10/7/18)

It impart a soft pineapple mango flavour from the yeast. It finished at 1.015 though


----------



## Ian176 (10/7/18)

There are a few vids on YouTube where they have used it for ipas. Traditionaly it was used for Norwegian farmhouse ales


----------



## Ian176 (10/7/18)

Looking forward to doing an all grain with it to get fg down.


----------



## Thurston Forabrew (10/7/18)

Very interested in this yeast for doing meads, braggots and high temp, fast fermentation. Haven't tried it yet.
Does it ferment clean and neutral or does it impart high temp kind of flavours?


----------



## Roosterboy (10/7/18)

From what I've heard it can be polarizing ie some people love it and others wouldn't use it again. Be interested how you find it.


----------



## Ian176 (10/7/18)

Roosterboy said:


> From what I've heard it can be polarizing ie some people love it and others wouldn't use it again. Be interested how you find it.


I haven't minded it, the beer I made with it did finish high and does taste sweet but I offset this by adding isohop directly to the glass. Next time I will mash lower and add more hops. I am also hoping to use it across a range of styles ie stout, Porter, ipa , black ipa etc.


----------



## Ian176 (10/7/18)

Thurston Forabrew said:


> Very interested in this yeast for doing meads, braggots and high temp, fast fermentation. Haven't tried it yet.
> Does it ferment clean and neutral or does it impart high temp kind of flavours?


From my experience mine fermented pretty clean almost lager like, others on the net said the citrus gets more intense over 43 degrees. 
Tell you what it's fast, fermentation started 40 mins after pitching!


----------



## Ian176 (11/7/18)

brewgasm said:


> That looks nice, what style of beer would you use that for?


Apparently it works well in an ipa from what I've seen on YouTube but Traditionaly it gets used for juniper infused Norwegian farmhouse ale. 
It's a pretty unique yeast that is century's old that loves warm 40 plus degrees fermentation temps.


----------



## yankinoz (12/7/18)

Odd that a Norwegian farmhouse ale would b e selected for fermentation at those temps. Any ideas how it happened?


----------



## Ian176 (12/7/18)

yankinoz said:


> Odd that a Norwegian farmhouse ale would b e selected for fermentation at those temps. Any ideas how it happened?


From what I have read the yeast has been passed down through the generations with some saying it could be over 800 years old. I'm guessing through the centurys it has evolved to become more tolerant to high fermentation temps 
Cheers


----------



## The Ferment Horizon (12/7/18)

Hi, I'm drinking a beer I fermented with Gjernes Voss. I didn't add much hops, and I had a pretty vigorous boil. SG unwittingly crept up to 1093. I fermented at 38 degrees. That's as hot as a heater belt would get my demijohn.

I didn't get much of the orange ester from it, but I've got heaps of rose and honey notes on the nose, along with higher alcohols. It's very much reminiscent of a good belgian triple.
I'll test it tomorrow to see where it finished. But drinks like a clean 8%, so I expect it's around there somewhere.
The majority of fermentation action happened within the first 36 hours. And there was plenty of activity 2 hours after yeast was pitched, and an hour later was in full party.
I brewed the beer on Saturday. And I've been drinking it since 7:30 this evening. Which was exactly 120 hours (5 days) after adding the yeast.
I conditioned at ambient for a day, and cc'd for another 24hours thereafter.

For the amount of effort I put into this beer (very little), and the amount of time it took to get from kettle to glass. (again, bugger all)
This is actually a pretty darn respectable beer.
Now that I know what to expect, I can begin to tweak my processes and recipe to suit.
I think I'm in love with these yeasts.
Now to go and chuck a stout on the yeast cake to see how that turns out!


----------



## brewgasm (13/7/18)

The Ferment Horizon said:


> Hi, I'm drinking a beer I fermented with Gjernes Voss. I didn't add much hops, and I had a pretty vigorous boil. SG unwittingly crept up to 1093. I fermented at 38 degrees. That's as hot as a heater belt would get my demijohn.
> 
> I didn't get much of the orange ester from it, but I've got heaps of rose and honey notes on the nose, along with higher alcohols. It's very much reminiscent of a good belgian triple.
> I'll test it tomorrow to see where it finished. But drinks like a clean 8%, so I expect it's around there somewhere.
> ...


I love the handle brilliant!


----------



## Ian176 (13/7/18)

The Ferment Horizon said:


> Hi, I'm drinking a beer I fermented with Gjernes Voss. I didn't add much hops, and I had a pretty vigorous boil. SG unwittingly crept up to 1093. I fermented at 38 degrees. That's as hot as a heater belt would get my demijohn.
> 
> I didn't get much of the orange ester from it, but I've got heaps of rose and honey notes on the nose, along with higher alcohols. It's very much reminiscent of a good belgian triple.
> I'll test it tomorrow to see where it finished. But drinks like a clean 8%, so I expect it's around there somewhere.
> ...


Gee wiz that's a quick turn around where did you find the Gjernes Voss, I have the common Sigmund


----------



## Ian176 (13/7/18)

Also great to see another on the forum using Kveik, keen to hear how the stout turns out. 
Also I noticed pet bed heater mats on eBay that warm in excess of 40C ,


----------



## The Ferment Horizon (13/7/18)

Ian176 said:


> Gee wiz that's a quick turn around where did you find the Gjernes Voss, I have the common Sigmund


There's an Australian guy selling it on Facebook, so i got it off of him.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/820882514671607/search/?query=kveik
There's a few other international kveik groups that people sell various types on. Worth having a poke round.
I'm currently using heater belts. They get warm, but not too hot. One on my SS brew bucket gets it to 35 degrees. I should invest in some heater pads for my starters, though.

I'm keen to see how the stout goes, too. Currently 22 hours into fermentation, and high krausen has well and truely come and gone. I got to see the tail end of it at 7 am this morning, less than 12 hours in.
Should be ready to bottle on Monday or Tuesday.

I measured the final gravity on the triple today. It chewed 1.093 down to 1.019 in 3 1/2 days!
And at 5 days in it was not only drinkable, but actually quite delicious.
Love this yeast, it's incredible!


----------



## Ian176 (13/7/18)

The Ferment Horizon said:


> There's an Australian guy selling it on Facebook, so i got it off of him.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/820882514671607/search/?query=kveik
> There's a few other international kveik groups that people sell various types on. Worth having a poke round.
> I'm currently using heater belts. They get warm, but not too hot. One on my SS brew bucket gets it to 35 degrees. I should invest in some heater pads for my starters, though.
> ...


Faaark, 1.093 to 1.019!!!! That's incredible and drinking well after 5 days. The yeast is something else and I am super interested in others adventures using it. You've certainly had some adventures using yours


----------



## Ian176 (13/7/18)

Apparently and I have just learnt when you pitch kveik yeast you need to let out a Norwegian war cry.... not sure what my kids, neighbors and wife would think lol [emoji12]


----------



## The Ferment Horizon (13/7/18)

Ian176 said:


> Apparently and I have just learnt when you pitch kveik yeast you need to let out a Norwegian war cry.... not sure what my kids, neighbors and wife would think lol [emoji12]


Yes, I've heard this too.
I rent a small self contained flat at the back of someones property. I still haven't figured out a polite and sane way to explain to them, that if you hear me randomly screaming. That everything is actually ok. I'm just pitching some yeast that I found on the internet. Totally normal. everyone does it.

Anyway, pretty sure the reason I felt a bit sketchy today was because I forgot the 
Gjærkauk when I pitched the yeast.
I'm sure it had nothing to do with drinking 10% beer on a school night.


----------



## Ian176 (14/7/18)

The Ferment Horizon said:


> Yes, I've heard this too.
> I rent a small self contained flat at the back of someones property. I still haven't figured out a polite and sane way to explain to them, that if you hear me randomly screaming. That everything is actually ok. I'm just pitching some yeast that I found on the internet. Totally normal. everyone does it.
> 
> Anyway, pretty sure the reason I felt a bit sketchy today was because I forgot the
> ...


Good on you keeping it true to style with the war cry which I cannot say or spell[emoji12]


----------



## Roosterboy (15/7/18)

The Ferment Horizon said:


> Hi, I'm drinking a beer I fermented with Gjernes Voss. I didn't add much hops, and I had a pretty vigorous boil. SG unwittingly crept up to 1093. I fermented at 38 degrees. That's as hot as a heater belt would get my demijohn.
> 
> I didn't get much of the orange ester from it, but I've got heaps of rose and honey notes on the nose, along with higher alcohols. It's very much reminiscent of a good belgian triple.
> I'll test it tomorrow to see where it finished. But drinks like a clean 8%, so I expect it's around there somewhere.
> ...


From reading, all these yeasts are actually blends of a number of strains . But they work in a symbiotic way, I don't know how
yeast starters would work with this ? if they work out some sort of equilibrium ? Interesting.
I have read some have bacteria which I don't know if it is contamination or not. Fermenting at 37 deg could help bacteria .


----------



## hoppy2B (15/7/18)

I think it depends where you get it from Roosterboy. I was under the impression that the Voss Kveik from the Yeast Bay was a pure strain. There are a number of places in the US that have mixed strains, but not sure if the mixed strains are available commercially in OZ.


----------



## Moad (13/7/19)

Just tasted my first ferment with some Gejernes I got of a guy through Facebook. 3 days at 35 degrees and it took 1.065 down to 1.010 and it tastes clean with some orange zest. I was planning to dry hop it heavily but the yeast brings something different to the party so I am going to just keg it as is. This yeast is amazing, I only pitched about 100ml of a starter that was about 5ml into 1L. Decanted off all but about 150ml and have stored some in the freezer. Forget what you know about yeast when it comes to this stuff, truly amazing. Looking forward to getting it into the keg and having a taste of it carbed up


----------



## Ian176 (13/7/19)

Wow that's really awesome, gotta love kveik, it's the king


----------

